# To those who said live mealies couldn't cause constipation..



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

So a while ago I was posting about Diggy often being constipated and we couldn't figure out why. A few people said their vets said to feed less mealies and that it worked, and a lot of people said that they feed tons of mealies every day and that it couldn't be the problem. (With due respect to the fact that every hedgie is different and some can have special cases.) Well I guess I can't know for sure but I cut him down to two mealies every other day instead of 4 or 5, and then we ran out and he hasn't had any for like a week because I've been busy with school and stuff and now HE POOPS EVERYWHERE. And it's healthy not icky. (I thought I saw a tint of green a couple days ago but it looked fine today.)

So yeahh it seems like cutting out/down the mealies actually loosened him up?
Or it is all just coincidence.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Mealies (live, frozen, freeze dried, any form) can definitely cause constipation, I actually lost one of my bearded dragons as a baby who got severely impacted after eating too many live mealies. It's surprising that so few would cause a problem for him, but every hedgie is different. Glad he's pooping normally again.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Certainly live mealies can cause constipation and the amount varies from hedgehog to hedgehog. Some can eat massive amounts without a problem, others it takes just a few. They are no different than people. Some people get constipated very easily, others never. What constipates some people, won't affect others at all.

Live mealies don't carry the same blockage risk as freeze dried ones. Very few freeze dried can cause a blockage. Certainly not always, but there is a risk.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah that all sounds right to me.  So I definitely will never try freeze dried mealies with Diggory if he gets constipated so easily. Do you think he has less chance of getting constipated with a different treat like crickets or a different worm? Or should I just always feed him very few mealies?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know about chances of constipation, but wax worms have a softer exterior. You can try those.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

arnt wax worms really high in fat though? with reptiles i know they are considered basically junk food.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, they are higher in fat, but I thought dig was a runner and a thin hedgie. Just watch the amount.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

You are right Rainy, he is a runner. Only 290g at 4 months.  Sometimes I swear it looks like his hip area actually dips in.


----------

